# If you're on here below the age of 25



## Pretty (Oct 6, 2022)

Time is on your side

Unless of course you dont apply what you learn but even then its fucking difficult to go years upon years without applying the self improvement knowledge you've gained online. I thank god everyday I was watching "How to dropship" on youtube at 14 instead of fucking Mr Beast videos. I'm so fucking grateful that I re invested my money.

I am grateful for I have been blessed with great knowledge.


----------



## StepbroMo (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm 16 
and I'm here because I'm short 
if I don't grow abit there's nothing I can do


----------



## roflcoper (Oct 6, 2022)

StepbroMo said:


> I'm 16
> and I'm here because I'm short
> if I don't grow abit there's nothing I can do


Get to endo asap to check plates. How short?


----------



## Pretty (Oct 6, 2022)

StepbroMo said:


> I'm 16
> and I'm here because I'm short
> if I don't grow abit there's nothing I can do


Your 16 you still have a chance to grow with drugs

+ Leg Lengthening


----------



## StepbroMo (Oct 6, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> Get to endo asap to check plates. How short?


I'm 5'5 or 5'6 
Ive grown an inch within the past 2 months 
my plates are definitely open


----------



## Prince charming (Oct 6, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Time is on your side
> 
> Unless of course you dont apply what you learn but even then its fucking difficult to go years upon years without applying the self improvement knowledge you've gained online. I thank god everyday I was watching "How to dropship" on youtube at 14 instead of fucking Mr Beast videos. I'm so fucking grateful that I re invested my money.
> 
> I am grateful for I have been blessed with great knowledge.


how have your business been doing


----------



## reallyuglyincel1 (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm 25.


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 7, 2022)

I am 24, any advice?


----------



## Germania (Oct 10, 2022)

StepbroMo said:


> I'm 5'5 or 5'6
> Ive grown an inch within the past 2 months
> my plates are definitely open


Parents height +-?


----------



## StepbroMo (Oct 10, 2022)

Germania said:


> Parents height +-?


dad almost 6'0 (182) 
mom 5'5 
yes I am basically my mom's height and 6 inches shorter than my dad.. I am a lucky boy


----------



## Thyroidoverrope33 (Oct 10, 2022)

I dont know shit about dropshipping


----------



## Pretty (Oct 10, 2022)

Thyroidoverrope33 said:


> I dont know shit about dropshipping


Dropshipping is dead so doesn’t matter



Prince charming said:


> how have your business been doing


So far haven’t been impacted by the current conditions of the market


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 10, 2022)

There’s only so much you can actually do to improve your looks though- the most important things are all the hardest to change.

An incel won’t suddenly start Mogging his chadlite peers because he found out about retin a on an obscure forum


----------



## dancs (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Dropshipping is dead so doesn’t matter
> 
> 
> So far haven’t been impacted by the current conditions of the market


Do you still dropship


----------



## Thyroidoverrope33 (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Dropshipping is dead so doesn’t matter
> 
> 
> So far haven’t been impacted by the current conditions of the market


Im learning some other stuff rn glad i found this site


----------



## Pretty (Oct 10, 2022)

dancs said:


> Do you still dropship


Nope haven’t done so in nearly 2 years


----------



## dancs (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Nope haven’t done so in nearly 2 years


What online methods do u use for money atm


----------



## Pretty (Oct 10, 2022)

dancs said:


> What online methods do u use for money atm


Youtube to Discord
and my middle man business


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> There’s only so much you can actually do to improve your looks though- the most important things are all the hardest to change.
> 
> An incel won’t suddenly start Mogging his chadlite peers because he found out about retin a on an obscure forum


What does ramieri ask for before consults? Do you just need x rays or do you need professional photos from different angles, dental impressions etc

I asked one doc and he asked for me for so many things. IDK even know how I can get them.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 10, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> What does ramieri ask for before consults? Do you just need x rays or do you need professional photos from different angles, dental impressions etc


Nothing tbh- but best if you have a CBCT really , text his secretary and get her to write you a referral for imaging and then you fwnbget one done and consult after that- or you can consult without one and get eh CBCT afterward and have a follow up with him after CBCT (free follow up)


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Nothing tbh- but best if you have a CBCT really , text his secretary and get her to write you a referral for imaging and then you fwnbget one done and consult after that- or you can consult without one and get eh CBCT afterward and have a follow up with him after CBCT (free follow up)


One doc asked me for professional photos from different angles, oral photos from the dentist, physical dental impressions (which I would have to mail to him), teeth x rays and lateral ceph scan. Are all maxfacs like this? I get that pics can cause distortion but what is the need for full-on professional photos? You can tell I am recessed even in my shitty phone cam lol.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Nothing tbh- but best if you have a CBCT really , text his secretary and get her to write you a referral for imaging and then you fwnbget one done and consult after that- or you can consult without one and get eh CBCT afterward and have a follow up with him after CBCT (free follow up)


How much does it cost? And can I just ask the secretary for a referral without needing to consult him?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 10, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> How much does it cost? And can I just ask the secretary for a referral without needing to consult him?


Yes ask for refferal

CBCT is £300

No need for pics really if you have a CBCT


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Yes ask for refferal
> 
> CBCT is £300
> 
> No need for pics really if you have a CBCT


But isn't the point of all of this is to look better? Who cares if your skull looks is fucked if you somehow look good from the outside.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 10, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> But isn't the point of all of this is to look better? Who cares if your skull looks is fucked if you somehow look good from the outside.


CBCT shows soft tissue and bone that’s why it’s so superior to an X-ray and most maxfacs use them


----------



## thebrownprettyboy (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Dropshipping is dead so doesn’t matter


My first day sale


----------



## Pretty (Oct 10, 2022)

thebrownprettyboy said:


> My first day sale
> View attachment 1902940


Should of used stripe


----------



## 3links2 (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm skinny but have so much fat on my face I cant ascenr


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> CBCT shows soft tissue and bone that’s why it’s so superior to an X-ray and most maxfacs use them


Check PMs.


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> There’s only so much you can actually do to improve your looks though- the most important things are all the hardest to change.
> 
> An incel won’t suddenly start Mogging his chadlite peers because he found out about retin a on an obscure forum


the number of things that make sense to change is indeed very very small for most people


----------



## thebrownprettyboy (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Should of used stripe


Stripe hates dropshippers, I(Asians) can't even even make a account. If my paypal didn't fucked i would have 2 sales


----------



## Prince charming (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Dropshipping is dead so doesn’t matter
> 
> 
> So far haven’t been impacted by the current conditions of the market


Why do you say dropshipping is dead and what would you recommend instead?


----------



## Pretty (Oct 10, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Why do you say dropshipping is dead and what would you recommend instead?


Dead is an exaggeration surely there’s money to be made but the amount of competitors you will have is fucking crazy. I’m also convinced some dropshippers literally do not rest you could find an unknown product then after a week everyone else is selling it. 

Dropshipping wont die as long as people have money to waste stupid consumer shit.

The only appealing thing about dropshipping is the fact it’s a middle manning business. If you’re new to making money online I would recommend something along the lines of being a middle man. You could pose as a marketing agency reach out to business promise to them that you will help them earn more money even though you know nothing about marketing so what you do instead is hire out a freelancer who does.


----------



## Prince charming (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Dead is an exaggeration surely there’s money to be made but the amount of competitors you will have is fucking crazy. I’m also convinced some dropshippers literally do not rest you could find an unknown product then after a week everyone else is selling it.
> 
> Dropshipping wont die as long as people have money to waste stupid consumer shit.
> 
> The only appealing thing about dropshipping is the fact it’s a middle manning business. If you’re new to making money online I would recommend something along the lines of being a middle man. You could pose as a marketing agency reach out to business promise to them that you will help them earn more money even though you know nothing about marketing so what you do instead is hire out a freelancer who does.


Thank you one question though what type of products do you recommend dropshipping with

Also now that your basically rich how would you say life is for you on a daily basis


----------



## Pretty (Oct 10, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Thank you one question though what type of products do you recommend dropshipping with
> 
> Also now that your basically rich how would you say life is for you on a daily basis


Type either something you can create a brand for or high ticket products like furniture or garden stuff.

I don’t really spend my money much occasionally il buy the odd watch or the odd $300 fragrance but because I’ve never felt adult pressures of working a 9-5 and being limited on the money you spend my life hasn’t changed much. I’m also frugal as fuck I think the only Consooomer thing I’ve bought in the past year was the PS5 and my new phone. 

Meanwhile you have kids my age with no jobs getting Mercedes A180s that cost £20k JFL


----------



## Prince charming (Oct 10, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Type either something you can create a brand for or high ticket products like furniture or garden stuff.
> 
> I don’t really spend my money much occasionally il buy the odd watch or the odd $300 fragrance but because I’ve never felt adult pressures of working a 9-5 and being limited on the money you spend my life hasn’t changed much. I’m also frugal as fuck I think the only Consooomer thing I’ve bought in the past year was the PS5 and my new phone.
> 
> Meanwhile you have kids my age with no jobs getting Mercedes A180s that cost £20k JFL


Lmao true but I see why especially in high school those things are a huge status symbol and it’s good to enjoy your money, also women are often put off by frugality because it shows a lack of abundance even if that’s not the case


----------



## Sny (Oct 11, 2022)

What if you are above 25 and own a computer?


----------



## Pretty (Oct 11, 2022)

Sny said:


> What if you are above 25 and own a computer?
> 
> View attachment 1904137


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 11, 2022)

i need to wait 1 year to start being able to invest my money


----------



## stressftw (Oct 11, 2022)

If you are here and are still a kid of like 16 ~ early 20's i feel sorry for you.

It looks like a good thing that u can looksmax and improve your life quality and dating life through informations in this forum, but that's probably wont happen for many here that will be mentally crushed and disabled.

Im thankful that i atleast stumbled on lookism when i was 25, if i had discovered it earlier i wouldve realized that my midface issue and that insecurity wouldve shackled me and impeded me from living alot of things ive lived because i hadnt insecurities about my looks before. I was always blackpilled about taking care of my skin and i stumbled on lookism years back, on a thread about how good Jared Leto skin was, then it all began.

Even tho i never considered myself bad looking nor had major problems attracting females i cant measure how destructive for my self esteem a site like this wouldve been to me if it existed back in the day.

The only thing i can say to those kinds lurking here is to chew, mew just in case and get away from this shithole til you have money and maturity to persue your goals.

It's literally useless and disabling be here if you dont have money to do any surgery, and you probably dont have knowledge nor IQ to know what's really worth it and best for you surgery wise


----------



## Pikabro (Oct 11, 2022)

I’m 20. Is it over? I think it is. Oldcel copers don’t understand


----------



## Pikabro (Oct 11, 2022)

stressftw said:


> If you are here and are still a kid of like 16 ~ early 20's i feel sorry for you.
> 
> It looks like a good thing that u can looksmax and improve your life quality and dating life through informations in this forum, but that's probably wont happen for many here that will be mentally crushed and disabled.
> 
> ...


Based spreader of hopium


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Oct 11, 2022)

Most people would be better of with a 9-5 than working from home


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 11, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Most people would be better of with a 9-5 than working from home


Why? WFH has so many benefits. You save on commute costs, can live in a LCOL area etc.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 11, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Most people would be better of with a 9-5 than working from home


You are just coping with your bartender job. You can make a lot more if you make an effort in your education.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Oct 11, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Why? WFH has so many benefits. You save on commute costs, can live in a LCOL area etc.


You lose social interaction which is crucial and if not active with hobbies barely go outside. Work from home means you can live your life completely isolated from society. You work at home, order food to your home etc and that's the most depressing lifestyle no matter income.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 11, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You lose social interaction which is crucial and if not active with hobbies barely go outside. Work from home means you can live your life completely isolated from society. You work at home, order food to your home etc and that's the most depressing lifestyle no matter income.


Maybe if you arent looksmaxxing. Surgerycelling is much easier if you WFH.


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Oct 11, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Time is on your side
> 
> Unless of course you dont apply what you learn but even then its fucking difficult to go years upon years without applying the self improvement knowledge you've gained online. I thank god everyday I was watching "How to dropship" on youtube at 14 instead of fucking Mr Beast videos. I'm so fucking grateful that I re invested my money.
> 
> I am grateful for I have been blessed with great knowledge.


If you are above the age of 25….


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Oct 11, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Maybe if you arent looksmaxxing. Surgerycelling is much easier if you WFH.


After you've recovered you'll still want to be around people to experience the halo effect. The reality is that most people get the majority of their friends and social interecation at or from work.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Oct 11, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You are just coping with your bartender job. *You can make a lot more if you make an effort in your education.*


I'm literally Bartending while studying you absolute imbecile


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 11, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I'm literally Bartending while studying you absolute imbecile


That's great then.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You lose social interaction which is crucial and if not active with hobbies barely go outside. Work from home means you can live your life completely isolated from society. You work at home, order food to your home etc and that's the most depressing lifestyle no matter income.


Just go outside Chad

Got to be extroverted I guess


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 13, 2022)

I am 31.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 13, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> CBCT shows soft tissue and bone that’s why it’s so superior to an X-ray and most maxfacs use them


Incorrect. He wanted pictures of the teeth and of yourself as well from different angles. The same ones you would get from your ortho.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 13, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You lose social interaction which is crucial and if not active with hobbies barely go outside. Work from home means you can live your life completely isolated from society. You work at home, order food to your home etc and that's the most depressing lifestyle no matter income.


Keep coping with muh 9-5 wagie. Once you no longer have a bartender or other teenager job then you'll interact with the same shitty old people every day. WFH is superior in every way.


----------



## personalitynotlooks (Oct 13, 2022)

StepbroMo said:


> I'm 5'5 or 5'6
> Ive grown an inch within the past 2 months
> my plates are definitely open


Honestly take hgh to grow taller. If you think you care about looksmaxxing now, wait until you're early 20s...


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Oct 13, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep coping with muh 9-5 wagie. Once you no longer have a bartender or other teenager job then you'll interact with the same shitty old people every day. WFH is superior in every way.


I just Don’t think its healthy since 90% of people get their friends from work or school.


----------



## StepbroMo (Oct 13, 2022)

personalitynotlooks said:


> Honestly take hgh to grow taller. If you think you care about looksmaxxing now, wait until you're early 20s...


I plan to be abit good looking by then 
I just need height


----------

